# Lighted Pier



## SwimCoach (Jun 16, 2015)

Sun rise at Flour Bluff, TX


```
[/12
```


----------



## bunny123 (Jun 6, 2015)

Great pic!! 

à¹„à¸®à¹„à¸¥à¸-à¹Œà¸šà¸­à¸¥ à¸„à¸¹à¹ˆà¹€à¸"à¹‡à¸" à¸-à¸¸à¸à¸„à¸¹à¹ˆ à¸-à¸¸à¸à¹à¸¡à¸• à¹„à¸¡à¹ˆà¸žà¸¥à¸²à¸" à¹„à¸"à¹‰à¸-à¸µà¹ˆà¸™à¸µà¹ˆ livescore,à¹„à¸®à¹„à¸¥à¸-à¹Œà¸Ÿà¸¸à¸•à¸šà¸­à¸¥


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Almost makes me miss the coast!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Neat looking shot. The glare from the sun is a bit distracting but otherwise I like it.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

MichaelW said:


> Neat looking shot. The glare from the sun is a bit distracting but otherwise I like it.


agree


----------



## SwimCoach (Jun 16, 2015)

The explosion of light, just as the sun breaks, was exactly what I wanted to capture.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Cool pic


----------

